# plugin for a good "vintage" effect?



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Aug 8, 2006)

wich software, plug in or technique should i use to get the color, grain and contrast like a picture taken in the 1940's?

I ve tried with PS, pixia, photfiltre, etc...and i cant get it



this is a picture of the master Harry Callahan, so you can make yourself an idea of what i'm searching for:







thanx :thumbup:


----------



## Luke_H (Aug 9, 2006)

I use to have this OptikVerve Virtual Photographer in PS:

http://www.optikvervelabs.com/

It has several filters to apply to photos for various looks.. You can poke around with them and see if you like the looks.  You can mimic 'old b&w newspaper'  or even add a glow to your photos and tell everyone you shot it with an old Leica...


----------



## PNA (Aug 9, 2006)

Have you tried PScs2 duotone in the image> mode>duotone....then adjust the color the effect you're looking for?  LOL

Paul


----------



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Aug 10, 2006)

Virtual Photographer is a great tool!
thnx for your answers!



and a last thing...maybe is an ignorant qustion but.... in PS how can i save the jpg pictures in the best resolution?


----------

